# Chopard Mille Miglia Gran Turismo XL Power Reserve



## Classik

Chopard Mille Miglia Gran Turismo XL Power Reserve 
Reference 8997 , 44mm Steel case 
Very good condition, polish for retail. 
Comes with boxes and manual. 

Price is $2775. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------



## Classik

Available


----------

